# EMT cutter



## CdotJdot (Nov 19, 2011)

Have any of you guys used the Klein or Greenlee EMT cutters and if so how do they work?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I tried the Greenlee. Once. It's crap.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I bought the Greenlee, it doesn't work.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I have the Lenox one. It works, but you will get a lip on the inside that takes a unibit to clean up and ream properly, even if you "snap" the pipe before going all the way through with the cutter. I generally only use it if on a scissor lift and don't have a hacksaw or sawzall with me. Perfectly straight cut though.


----------



## CdotJdot (Nov 19, 2011)

thats kind of what i was thinking... it looks like a glorified copper cutter, but new job requires one in my bag. Maybe klein makes a better one?


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

CdotJdot said:


> Have any of you guys used the Klein or Greenlee EMT cutters and if so how do they work?


If you are referring to the one that looks like a copper tubing cutter then I have the Klein. It is not a cutter but a scoring tool then you snap the pipe off. It works pretty good straight clean edges, minimal work to clean Sharp edges. Not a bad tool.


----------



## 3197193 (Sep 28, 2008)

I got a ratcheting one from sears, makes it easy to get int tight places where u cant fully spin cutter. It takes a little practice nut you can score it enough and then snap it no grove but i always ream.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I use the sears one on smaller pipe:









Milwaukee on the bigger sizes:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jrannis said:


>


What is that thing? :jester:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

BBQ said:


> What is that thing? :jester:


One of the few tools that I have had since my apprenticeship years that has not walked away..


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

jrannis said:


>





BBQ said:


> What is that thing? :jester:


That is what a lot of guys are named after.


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

I actually use a ridgid copper tubing cutter for EMT. It doesnt put a lip on the inside of the pipe but still reem just incase.


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

Klein Emt cutter sucks paid 53.00 dollars at home cheapo, and used it a few times on 1/2 and 3/4 not impressed, just use a hacksaw or sawzall and be done with it.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I am not too impressed with Greenlee EMT conduit cutter.

The reason why due if you are carefull it is not too bad but the cutting blade they don't last super long and also it never fit right in some of the compression fittings.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

fanelle said:


> I actually use a ridgid copper tubing cutter for EMT. It doesnt put a lip on the inside of the pipe but still reem just incase.


I would guess that you don't use very much EMT.


----------



## Nyspark21 (Dec 15, 2011)

Cordless bandsaw is the way to go.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

frenchelectrican said:


> I am not too impressed with Greenlee EMT conduit cutter.
> 
> The reason why due if you are carefull it is not too bad but the cutting blade they don't last super long and also it never fit right in some of the compression fittings.
> 
> ...


I prefer to use my band saw to cut conduit. But the scoring tool is handy when I just have a couple cuts to make. 

The problem you are talking about not fitting into fittings is usually from deforming the emt, many people do this becuase they over score the pipe actually trying to cut it off. They are not cutting but scoring tools. Over scoring wears the cutting edge and deforms your conduit , reduces the pipe diameter and creates edges that catch and damage wire during the pull.

You just score the pipe lightly ,snap, and quickly ream to smooth out any Sharp edges and it is done. Never have a problem with fittings.


----------



## cowboyznindianz (Mar 4, 2012)

The best thing I've ever used for cutting emt was a cordless dewalt side winder saw with metal cutting blade....The blades last quite a while for emt and it cuts straight and very quick....The conduit reams out easily with your standard Klein reamer...I built 16 electrical rooms and 12 data rooms at a new Kaiser Hospital using one...


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I have the Greenlee EMT cutter. It does work but it is a EXTREMELY SLOW process. I only use it when I can not use a hacksaw. For those situations it works grate. To use as a fulltime cutter NO WAY.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I can't remember what version I tried, but I never did make it work. I borrowed it from a friend so maybe the blade was dull as hell, but it would actually start compressing pipe and it never got the cut deep enough to snap the conduit.

-John


----------



## bthesparky (Jan 23, 2009)

Bought the greenlee one couple years back. Used once and went in bottom of bucket. Do yourself a favor, Milwaukee 12v hackzall.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

AFOREMA1 said:


> I prefer to use my band saw to cut conduit. But the scoring tool is handy when I just have a couple cuts to make.
> 
> The problem you are talking about not fitting into fittings is usually from deforming the emt, many people do this becuase they over score the pipe actually trying to cut it off. They are not cutting but scoring tools. Over scoring wears the cutting edge and deforms your conduit , reduces the pipe diameter and creates edges that catch and damage wire during the pull.
> 
> You just score the pipe lightly ,snap, and quickly ream to smooth out any Sharp edges and it is done. Never have a problem with fittings.


That true but what I got was.,, let say not really pleasent with it. It was a brand new one and the cutting wheel was not really designed properly that why it kinda go bottom of my tool pile unless I snag a copper tubing or MI that about it.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

frenchelectrican said:


> That true but what I got was.,, let say not really pleasent with it. It was a brand new one and the cutting wheel was not really designed properly that why it kinda go bottom of my tool pile unless I snag a copper tubing or MI that about it.
> 
> Merci.
> Marc


I agree not my first voice except on a small, quick job.


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

jrannis said:


> I would guess that you don't use very much EMT.


I do run quite a bit of EMT and I cut it with a hacksaw/sawzall and a score and snap but i rather take an extra few seconds it takes with a copper tubing cutter and not tear up the conduit or rim the inside. Plus the extra time it takes to cut I make up when I go to reem. Plus I can drop it in my belt and roll.:thumbup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

fanelle said:


> I do run quite a bit of EMT and I cut it with a hacksaw/sawzall and a score and snap but i rather take an extra few seconds it takes with a copper tubing cutter and not tear up the conduit or rim the inside. Plus the extra time it takes to cut I make up when I go to reem. Plus I can drop it in my belt and roll.:thumbup:


 
I have a Ridgid #15 tube cutter with the blade (E-1240) they make for cutting steel /stainless and it works just fine and has had the same blade for a long time now. 
I never had any luck with the Greenlee at scoring and snapping or anything else, it's a paper weight.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

CdotJdot said:


> Have any of you guys used the Klein or Greenlee EMT cutters and if so how do they work?


I run tons and tons of pipe and the best cutter I've found is this one... 

http://www.platt.com/platt-electric...aws/Greenlee/LCS-144/product.aspx?zpid=863450


----------



## Noway (Mar 16, 2011)

All my guys use Ridgid cutters for years. All the work we do is in EMT and it's much faster than using anything else. You just have to learn to use it properly.


----------



## DCooper (Dec 6, 2011)

I have the Klein and only use it for rehab work (i.e. cutting pipe with wires in it). The rest of the time it just adds weight to my bag. Normally I use the Dewalt 18v bandsaw.


----------



## Ampere (Jul 16, 2010)

I've been using the RIDGID tubing cutter for EMT for 20 years. It's a bit time consuming, but if you do it the right way, by scoring the pipe, and using the bender on the score mark to snap the excess pipe off, you wind up with a perfect factory cut. No reaming necessary either.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I have a Ridgid #15 tube cutter with the blade (E-1240) they make for cutting steel /stainless and it works just fine and has had the same blade for a long time now.
> I never had any luck with the Greenlee at scoring and snapping or anything else, it's a paper weight.


Same one here.......


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't know what make of tubing cutter we've got at the shop(blue, heavy, unmarked). I used it for a little while, and I really liked how straight and clean the cuts were(as an apprentice, I need a little more practice with the hacksaw). However, one of the guys here(I forget who, exactly), mentioned that lip inside and how difficult to ream it was. So when I started checking more thoroughly, I found it. And damn, is it ever tricky to ream out(a Unibit is a great idea). So now, knowing that, and that you're actually meant to score the pipe and snap it, I'll try it again. To this point, however, I've got a ton of use out of my Lenox hacksaw.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

bthesparky said:


> Bought the greenlee one couple years back. Used once and went in bottom of bucket. Do yourself a favor, Milwaukee 12v hackzall.


 
I ran 2.5" EMT all day yesterday and today. I used the M18 to cut all conduit and strut.


----------



## BIMsparky (May 10, 2013)

jontar said:


> Klein Emt cutter sucks paid 53.00 dollars at home cheapo, and used it a few times on 1/2 and 3/4 not impressed, just use a hacksaw or sawzall and be done with it.


Yep. I have the same one and it's at the very bottom of my big bag and only gets touched when I dump all the other trash (ko's, steel shavings and wire pieces) out of the nag during cleanings.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

They make a better hammer then a tube cutter, and they make a lousy hammer at that.


----------



## BIMsparky (May 10, 2013)

True, but I'll always use Klein Lineman's... not the fancy handled ones that say 'journeyman', just the standard vinyl dipped. And I like the 10-n-1 for some things, including a wire nut spinner in some cases (the nut driver shaft works great on tans)


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

only ever use my milwaukee and greenlee, no complaints. I couldn't imagine using those copper pipe looking cutters being pictured :blink:


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

Use one or something like it with a pony for plasti-bond. If im cutting down an old pipe i cant remove, i will use this if i dont want metal shavings in the pipe.


----------

